# Show Your Favorite Guitar Pick or Pick(s)



## zerorez (Jul 4, 2008)

Ok I am on a budget! :food-smiley-015:










Alright just kidding!!!


I have been using these CoolMusic, Cool Pics lately, 1.00 mm Heavy




















The pearl style is CELLULOID with a bit of gel on the front and back called the COOLCELL with rubberized grip!

The other style is ACETYL POLMER called JURATEX with a sand textured front and back Accu-grip!

Both work very nice with the no-slip grip. You can get more info at
http://www.coolmusicinc.com/picks.htm


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Jazz III








or just fingers for me.

Although I'm experimenting with thumb & finger picks. Not liking it yet though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm really getting into the Dugain metal picks. I bought a brass and a bronze off of Jacques-Andre at http://www.guitarjunky.ca/ and after a little adjustment I'm really enjoying them. The metal-on-metal sound is really the key for that clean, ringing, U2-esque tone. My default is still the Tortex, but more and more I'm sporting the bronze Dugain (the brass I sold on to a nice guy in Singapore).


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have lots of picks--some I use & some I bought to try out or that I found interesting or as souvenirs. 

My main picks are these--although I do use others as well-







I've used Tortex for years, and Gator Grips for maybe a year. I like Gator Grips better on my Mustang, but Tortex better on my Les Paul.

When I started I used my thumb or thin picks--when I switched to thick picks I mostly used Fender Heavy & Hercos-









Then I switched to Min'd agate picks--this one was my favorite--I used this as my main pick for at least 5 or 6 years before I dropped it & it broke-









Soon after that I started using Tortex. But during the Min'd days I also picked up Triplet double pick in Hawaii--I never saw another one, and I only recently found a double pick for sale--Stash Double Picks. The clear one below has a piece of rubber/felt kind of material as the two sides are warped and fold inward. Stash sent me some new picks because of that--and one is the red one below. I love the double pick idea--it adds dirt to distorted tones, and simulates a 12 string sound when playing clean.









(All the picks above are my actual picks, the images are from my old scanner.)


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Ha breadtag been there done that ! I like the Brain guitar picks with the ridges on em ,great for when your hands start to sweat,or I gaff who ever's is around
(also forget to give em back) :banana:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Taking a page from Reeves Gabrels book I used to put bread tags on my acoustic guitar strings. I'd hang 4-5 of them off the strings near the bridge. Gives you a weird faux-overdrive sound on your acoustic. Also cool to weave twist ties between the strings down there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

zontar said:


> Then I switched to Min'd agate picks--this one was my favorite--I used this as my main pick for at least 5 or 6 years before I dropped it & it broke-


Have you checked the Dugain stock at http://guitarjunky.ca/? I'm pretty sure he has an agate offering. He's definitely got a bunch of different mineral and rock picks. If you don't see it ask Jacques-Andre about it. One of the two I had, can't remember which now, wasn't listed (on Dugain's site or Guitar Junky's site) but he got it for me none the less. :smile:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been going with these for the last couple years:









I use these for pretty much everything, electric and acoustic









I'll switch to these badboys for songs that need a little more oomph









And I'll use these when I'm feeling a little surfy, or twangy, or when I just need a different sound


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

It's been Brain picks since the day I first tried one... about 10 years ago... i like the grey 1mm

http://www.gtrheaven.com/images/vendor_BRAINPIK.gif


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Dunlop Hot Licks Copper. I've been using these for years now. I prefer 10s (.010 thickness).


----------



## steve60ca (Jul 5, 2006)

*Picks*



dwagar said:


> Dunlop Hot Licks Copper. I've been using these for years now. I prefer 10s (.010 thickness).


Where does one get these ? A store hopefully. (Can't stand to buy on the WWW). I used to smash pennies at work and then file to make copper picks. I use the Jim Dunlop Totrtex red (thin) and purple (not thin) and ones they apparently don't sell in Canada any more, Planet Waves Sure pick with the rubber grip.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd show you but I lent it to somebody and they didn't give it back


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Have you checked the Dugain stock at http://guitarjunky.ca/? I'm pretty sure he has an agate offering. He's definitely got a bunch of different mineral and rock picks. If you don't see it ask Jacques-Andre about it. One of the two I had, can't remember which now, wasn't listed (on Dugain's site or Guitar Junky's site) but he got it for me none the less. :smile:


There was another one I used a lot as well that was shaped in the more traditional pick style--but I lost that one. But, I still have some agate picks. I just don't use them much anymore. Thanks though.



hollowbody said:


> And I'll use these when I'm feeling a little surfy, or twangy, or when I just need a different sound


I have some of those as well--I don't really like them on my electrics--but they sound great on my 12 string for strumming chords.



KHINGPYNN said:


> It's been Brain picks since the day I first tried one... about 10 years ago... i like the grey 1mm
> 
> http://www.gtrheaven.com/images/vendor_BRAINPIK.gif


I like them as well--but i use the orange ones (I think it was orange.) But then if it's thick and not too weird--I'll probably like it. If it's weird I still may like it--although Brain picks are not weird.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

steve60ca said:


> Where does one get these ? A store hopefully. (Can't stand to buy on the WWW). I used to smash pennies at work and then file to make copper picks. I use the Jim Dunlop Totrtex red (thin) and purple (not thin) and ones they apparently don't sell in Canada any more, Planet Waves Sure pick with the rubber grip.


I get them at Mothers Music in Calgary, you have to search around to find someone that sells them. Everybody sells Dunlop stuff though, so your favorite store can order them for you. They're expensive at the front end (about $5-6 for 3 I think), but they last almost forever, unless you lose one, or your buddies keep hitting you up for them.


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

[/IMG]

I have used these recently but like the Ultex jazz III's a lot. Lately I've been using 3.0mm little stubbies, the purple ones(not pictured).
My favorite is the Ultex, the tone is fantastic.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've tried those--I couldn't get used to them--I like a thick pick--through & through. Still I wonder about them--the idea is an interesting one.

Did it take long to get used to them?


----------



## gtech (Aug 20, 2008)

I like the yellow and the red ones


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Dunlop Ultex .73mm for guitars, 1.00mm 3 corner for mandolin and tenor banjo. Fred Kelly thumbpick and nails for 5 string banjo. Fingers for bass.

What irritates me is the sound of a rough pick edge against the strings. I keep them smooth with fine sandpaper and a buff.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Dunlop Ultex .73mm for guitars, 1.00mm 3 corner for mandolin and tenor banjo. Fred Kelly thumbpick and nails for 5 string banjo. Fingers for bass.
> 
> What irritates me is the sound of a rough pick edge against the strings. I keep them smooth with fine sandpaper and a buff.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


+1000

Hate that. I keep my picks for ever too so they need regular maintenance.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I've been meaning to try out those Dugain picks, I'm not big on the metal ones but the wood and composite picks look intriguing!

I've been using regular old heavy celluloid picks from webstrings.com for a while now. They're nothing fancy, but I like them and they're cheap as dirt (I usually buy 100 or so when I order strings, and most have broken/disappeared by the time I make my next order).


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow kinda a "Jim Dunlop" shape thread regardless of material or thickness or holes in the middle.

:/ but I don't like em. I don't like anything the makes the pick solid in my fingers, and picks spin and move when playing I find. So, my fav "shape" is the http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reuleaux_triangle shaped picks.

Otherwise, I've maybe 10 assorted styles in my wallet at any one time, and just there for no more reason than "because".


----------



## mingo (Feb 7, 2006)

i`ve started using dawg mandolin picks for guitar, and i really like those. really improve tone i find. 

designed by david grisman

http://www.dawgnet.com/dawgpicks.htm


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

These aren't ones I use, but when I saw them in a pawn shop many years ago, I had to buy them.








They summed up my guitar playing at the time...:smile:


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Dunlop Jazz III










I use the black ones with my archtop (and when I borrow an acoustic) and the red ones for everything else. Yes, the two colors sound different because they're made of a different material. These picks are so totally superior to anything else that I can't stand to play with any other picks anymore. I would cry if they stopped making them, especially the red ones. Luckily, they last forever. I've been using the same one for over a year now and it's like brand new. Someday I'm going to buy a bag of 24 or two and be done with it for the rest of my guitar playing life.


----------



## Auklin (Sep 22, 2008)

Signed and given to me by James Burton himself.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow--that James Burton writes quite blurry, don't he?:smile:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i like pennies (canadian) when playing electric-
i use bare fingers on acoustic mostly- 
i keep those tortex picks (the blue ones) handy tho for emergencies
:smile:


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

I can't stand heavy picks so I use tortex dunlop 50mm and tortex 60mm. they feel more responsive than thicker picks to me anyways.


----------

